# Google- Top 7 Celebrity Drug Endorsements: Commercial or a Cause? - ABC News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt0.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=iAQfxtIg9n0J&imgurl=a.abcnews.com/images/Health/nm_celeb_shadow_endorsements_090327_mn.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1>ABC News[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Top 7 Celebrity Drug Endorsements: Commercial or a Cause?ABC NewsBy LAUREN COX People love their celebrities and advertisers love their power to sell virtually anything: makeup, clothes, sports drinks, even remedies for *irritable bowel syndrome*. Celebrities have traditionally sold products like perfume, *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

